# New Trailer Decals!!!



## CoteauViewKiller (Sep 15, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the trailer that me and my brother just got done decalin' up! It took us 6 straight hours to put 'em on but when we were done, it was well worth it. We haven't done anything with the inside yet but we are brainstorming ideas. This is a 12'X6' trailer and I would love ideas on how to set up the inside for 7 dozen averys and at least 4 blinds. Anyway, here are the pics..... enjoy! Let me know what you think. Thanks


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice decals. 
As far as decoy organization, I store my 10+ Dz FFDs and 4 or 5 GFs in my 6x12. I put D-ring hangers in the ceiling and took some strap(free safety harnesses from treestands work) and sew a loop onto the strap of the bag and cut a hole for the caribeaner. Then When I hand my bags, I hook the carribeaner onto the D-ring and go. I hand all of my bangs and then I drive my ATV in under them.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks Awesome! Great Job!


----------



## CoteauViewKiller (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys.......... What do you guys think of using conduit to hang decoys in the trailer from the ceiling?


----------



## rrut (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice , I like the decals . were did you get the decals the hunter around the bottom looks awsome . Hope to start on a trailer later this spring .


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet decals...just gotta trailers last fall and looking to put some on this spring where did you get them from?


----------



## CoteauViewKiller (Sep 15, 2009)

I looked so many places that its really hard to remember where I got them.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

CoteauViewKiller said:


> Thanks guys.......... What do you guys think of using conduit to hang decoys in the trailer from the ceiling?


Nice lookin rig...buddys and i hunt that area often and im sure ill see ya around...as for conduit ive seen guys that hang dakotas, hardcores, and tanglefrees from the buggies on conduit or PVC and one guy can up the pole out with the decoys on and just slide them off onto the ground and unload all the decoys on the pole in 10 sec...it makes for quick work gettin the decoys outta the trailer but its kinda hard on the decoys if you are worried bout that


----------

